# Mixer Review - RuntDastardly



## Chukin'Vape (5/9/18)

In this episode : Where is Richard at? RudeRudi jumps in. First time all three mix up the same mix. One of us spill the beans of being a Runt fanboy - Deetz starts placing his order based on the feedback. Sneak Peak Vape Fuel Video.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

